# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته زبان انگلیسی

## mkhosravi

سلام دوستان
رشته دبیرستان بنده ادبیات و علوم انسانی هست
میخوام برای دانشگاه رشته زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی بخونم
میخواستم بدونم ایا دانشگاه شریف تهران رشته ای تحت عنوان زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی داره ؟
یعنی میشه همچین رشته ای رو در دانشگاه شریف خوند ؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

خیر

----------


## TeacherBahrami

تاپ ترین دانشگاه ها برای ادبیات انگلیسی به ترتیب تهران - بهشتی و علامه هستند

----------


## SonaMi

شریف که نداره ولی دانشگاه تهران خعلی آسه :yahoo (3):

----------


## Purple NarSiS

همونطور که دوستان گفتند شما توی دانشگاه شریف نمیتونید این رشته رو بخونید، اما دانشگاه تهران و شهید بهشتی عالین.

----------


## TeacherBahrami

تو زبان همه چی به خودت بستگی داره !
در کنار علاقه اگه روی کارت مسلط باشی ، حتی توی این بازار پر رقابت هم میتونی درامد خوبی داشته باشی

----------

